
Node.js Board Statement on TSC Action - seishun
https://github.com/nodejs/board/issues/67
======
petercooper
Instead of being overruled, the TSC could possibly hold the vote again as it'd
probably go the other way now given public sentiment?

~~~
icco
Maybe not since everyone who voted against it left?

